
What thing does a Mac can do, others can't? - airswimmer
Been used Linux&#x2F;GNU for decades. Recently got a MacBook Pro. And want to know some benifits which Mac can give us.   Some tips?
======
CyberFonic
I continue to use Linux/GNU on servers and MBP for my notebook. Compared to
Linux on a notebook a MacBook Pro :

\- allows me to work for longer on the battery

\- has a far better touchpad

\- is almost instantly back on when I open the case

\- WiFi connects to different A/Ps without any drama

I don't use Photoshop, MS Office, iLife / iWork apps - so having access to
them is a non-issue for me. I have switched to an Android phone some time ago,
so I no longer use iTunes either.

